# 2008 Polaris RZR Question



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

Ok guys I am about to go pick up a 2008 rzr. Question is what are some things to look for I know I will check the oil and make sure its not leaking and the seals good but is there anything else I should check or listen for when I am riding it. Also are these sidexsides pretty reliable? Thanks


----------



## ctluongo (Aug 14, 2009)

i would personaly stay away from the 08 rzr, if the 08 model doesnt have snorks i can almost promise it will need a top end. the front diff really bad i dont see many that havent had new 4 wheel drive roller cages. the seals suck but that is not to bad. the throttle is very lose but just add a stiffer spring, i would just try to go with a 2010


----------

